# What's the BEST Chardonnay Kit?



## ibglowin (Sep 2, 2009)

This Labor Day sale is making me stock up on kits quickly!

What's the best Chard kit you've made (and why?)

I like one with a fair amount of oak. Tend to like either Napa or WA State Chards the most but open to others as well.

Need some help from those who have made one (or two or three!)


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, asked this days ago and not one response. Someone has got to have made a good Chard.

Bueller.......Bueller......Bueller.......

Anyone.....


----------



## JimCook (Sep 4, 2009)

After two years aging, the WE Selection International Australian Chardonnay that I made is quite nice. The Mosti Mondiale Meglioli Chardonnay that I recently made is too young for comparison. Since extra oak flavor can be added, I think the choice is going to be up to you here. Did you call George and ask hiim about the ones that he's made?


- Jim


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a response from Joseph:

_For an oaky Chardonnay I would consider either the MM Renaissance Chilean Chardonnay or the MM Renaissance Australian Chardonnay. The Chilean comes with dark oak and will be a little more assertative than the Australian which comes with light oak.

If you have any additional questions, don't hestitate to contact us.

Joseph
The Wine Maker's Toy Store
1-866-417-1114_


----------



## JimCook (Sep 4, 2009)

Mike,
It's a good idea to contact George and Joseph - they make and taste so many kits, they have a good feel for what you're looking for. Well done.


- Jim


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I will snag the MM Renaissance Australian Chard. 

At least I will have a data point for the next go round.

Thanks Jim.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 4, 2009)

I will concur with Jim that the Autralian Chardonay from WE is a pretty good kit- not very oaky though. I'm afraid I don't do many kits anymore though since I have my own grapes. I am just now bottling last years wines. I did one bottle up special of Chardonel and gave to a friend to try. This is what he had to say about it. 
"Hi Rich,

Just enjoyed the Chardonnel last night while watching the moonlight on the white river...crisp, nice fruit, and tartish acids. Came across very much like an Italian chardonnay that we picked up after the big Calmont Beverage European tasting in the spring."


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2009)

Sigh........

Someday!



appleman said:


> I'm afraid I don't do many kits anymore though since I have my own grapes.


----------



## Big Ike (Sep 4, 2009)

Mike,

I like the new signature quote and agree with you and Galileo.

Ike


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Ike,

I have several new ones to rotate through!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 8, 2009)

Ordered the MM Renaissance Australian Chard.

It was out of stock still 9/14 but I was not in any real hurry as I have a couple more in front of this one so will have it shipped out next week sometime.

George said it was indeed a very good Chard. 

Our weather is now perfect for White fermentation.

Having a hard time keeping things above 70 in my winery!


----------



## Cekkk (Apr 17, 2019)

Well, here I am ten years later, looking for the best Chardonnay kits. My first attempt was an Australian char, and it was very good according to my California grape growing friends in the neighborhood. 

Unfortunately I failed to record the brand! Think it was WE but not sure. Oh, well.

BTW, I recently discovered three bottles that were in storage in the RV barn and they were badly discolored. Bottled in June of 2015. What was the problem?

Since we've been house building the last two years I've had my limited equipment in storage, so I am still pretty much a newbie about to get back into it.

Don't mean to hijack.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 17, 2019)

Cekkk said:


> Well, here I am ten years later, looking for the best Chardonnay kits. My first attempt was an Australian char, and it was very good according to my California grape growing friends in the neighborhood.
> 
> Unfortunately I failed to record the brand! Think it was WE but not sure. Oh, well.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can hijack a thread from 2009. Resurrect from the dead maybe.


----------



## Cekkk (Apr 17, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> I don't think you can hijack a thread from 2009. Resurrect from the dead maybe.



That was my thinking. Do threads on this site ever time out?


----------



## Johnd (Apr 17, 2019)

Cekkk said:


> Do threads on this site ever time out?



Not since the incident.......


----------



## Cekkk (Apr 17, 2019)

Ha!


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 17, 2019)

Johnd said:


> Not since the incident.......


You promised never to mention that again.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 17, 2019)

LOL You guys.......


----------



## franc1969 (Apr 17, 2019)

I knew there must be an incident here...


----------



## Johnd (Apr 18, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> You promised never to mention that again.



I didn’t......., at least not by name......


----------



## Trevor7 (Apr 18, 2019)

Cekkk said:


> Well, here I am ten years later, looking for the best Chardonnay kits. My first attempt was an Australian char, and it was very good according to my California grape growing friends in the neighborhood.
> Unfortunately I failed to record the brand! Think it was WE but not sure. Oh, well.


Go with the WinExpert Eclipse Sonoma Chard kit - Very tasty.
https://labelpeelers.com/wine-makin...s-wines/sonoma-dry-creek-chardonnay-wine-kit/


----------



## bstnh1 (Apr 19, 2019)

My wife, who isn't too fussy, likes the WE Selection California Chardonnay. You'll probably get as many recommendations as there Char wine kits out there! lol


----------



## Cekkk (Apr 19, 2019)

I called the wine supply shop and they had my records from four years ago. To be honest, I was a little surprised they were still in business. But on the contrary, they just signed a three-year lease for store three times as big as their current one. So they're doing very well. That's in Colorado springs on academy boulevard. Very nice people there.

Anyhow, my batch was, a mouthful, BSG RJS Cru Select Australian Chardonnay. I don't remember paying $130, but...


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 20, 2019)

Cekkk said:


> I called the wine supply shop and they had my records from four years ago.



Oh, you mean from 6 years after Mike started this thread?


----------



## Mark Bennett (Apr 23, 2019)

Trevor7 said:


> Go with the WinExpert Eclipse Sonoma Chard kit - Very tasty. I just started this kit from WE on Sat. The instructions say 6 - 8 week kit. How long did it take for your batch to clear? Did you add any oak cubes or chips? Thanks


----------

